# Des 1,3 igf-1 important info



## TwisT (Feb 27, 2011)

*1- Needs to be shot IM, you will not be using it to its full potential shooting it sub-q
2- **Just like all IGF's, needs to be constituted in AA, not Bac Water.
3- Injections need to be bi-lateral, in general muscle group worked or area of injury
*
PurchasePeptides.Com *Des(1-3) IGF-1**

-T
*


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 27, 2011)

Twist, Why do you state that IGF must be mixed with AA, not BW? I have always used BW and have results


----------



## TwisT (Feb 27, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Twist, Why do you state that IGF must be mixed with AA, not BW? I have always used BW and have results



The IGF amino chain begins to degrade the second it comes in contact with the BW, and will become less potent, reaching maximum degradation around day 5.

*Always use AA.*

-T


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 27, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Twist, Why do you state that IGF must be mixed with AA, not BW? I have always used BW and have results



Use AA and right before you shoot mix some BW so it doesn't sting as bad.


----------



## 68 firebird (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you recommend using multiple micro injections or just one full strength injection into the muscle worked?
68


----------



## TwisT (Mar 3, 2011)

68 firebird said:


> Do you recommend using multiple micro injections or just one full strength injection into the muscle worked?
> 68



Never liked the micro injection stuff, too much pinning into the muscle. 2 full doeses into the major muscle is where its at 

-T


----------



## dcher002 (Mar 14, 2011)

Im new to peptides and would like to supplement my PCT.  What is AA? I have plenty of Bac water for my HGH but am not sure what AA is.  What is the dose and dosing schedule for IGF-1 LR3?  Thanks for helping a peptide newb!


----------



## dcher002 (Mar 14, 2011)

Also what is the difference between DES and IGF?  Trying to do some reading up but my Anabolics 10th edition by llewellyn does not really go into peptides to much.


----------



## TwisT (May 20, 2012)

Bumps


----------



## Thresh (May 21, 2012)

What about using just pure water? To reconstitute. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

Asking for infection.



Thresh said:


> What about using just pure water? To reconstitute.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...


----------



## Thresh (May 21, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Asking for infection.



Could be, but is the water is sterile there should be much of an issue...


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## overburdened (May 21, 2012)

TwisT said:


> The IGF amino chain begins to degrade the second it comes in contact with the BW, and will become less potent, reaching maximum degradation around day 5.
> 
> *Always use AA.*
> 
> -T


^^^^this.... I think someone already stated this, but you can draw igf solution into pin, then draw a little bac in with it to dull the sting a little... inj right away(just to prevent degradation in syringe)


----------



## overburdened (May 21, 2012)

dcher002 said:


> Also what is the difference between DES and IGF?  Trying to do some reading up but my Anabolics 10th edition by llewellyn does not really go into peptides to much.


AA is Acetic acid... 
look into other books for better info on aas and peps... william llewellyn's stuff is a little off and outdated... as well as one sided IMO


----------



## overburdened (May 21, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Could be, but is the water is sterile there should be much of an issue...
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...


'pure water' and sterile water are two different things...  you can put distilled water in a sterile vial and sterilize it(using tecniques described in sterilization section)... remember to vent the vial with a needle....
this does not make 'bactrostat water', it makes sterile distilled water... which, with AA, is fine for reconstitution of igf1


----------



## parsifal09 (May 21, 2012)

overburdened,

does igf give localized growth???


----------



## TwisT (May 21, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> overburdened,
> 
> does igf give localized growth???



Which IGF are you talking about, all will have 'some' systemic release.


----------



## parsifal09 (May 21, 2012)

igf des


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 21, 2012)

overburdened said:


> ^^^^this.... I think someone already stated this, but you can draw igf solution into pin, then draw a little bac in with it to dull the sting a little... inj right away(just to prevent degradation in syringe)



This is true. You can do it that way


----------

